# Nokia Lumia 1020



## Blake Bowden (Aug 11, 2013)

As many of you know I go through phones and tablets like crazy so the other day I picked up a Windows Mobile 8 phone called the Lumia 1020 and wow! What a great device! One of the best features is the camera....a stunning 41 megapixel camera! I haven't messed with windows mobile much so this is new territory for me. Unfortunately lack of apps and vpn keep me coming back to my HTC One. Nice device though.

[video=youtube;ezIZjFt80kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezIZjFt80kQ&list=PLgKNvl454BxfYo10Ef3AloKOf7rPC8G1K[/video]​


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2013)

You keep those companies in business, I swear.   

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Rufus (Aug 24, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> 41 megapixel camera!


Yes, excellent optics lens Carl Zeiss!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jun 29, 2014)

Two words - Otter Box


----------



## dmurawsky (Jul 9, 2014)

Have you tried a ruggedized phone? They have smartphone versions of them as well. Everything from the mainstream Galaxy Active to, well, anything on this list. 
I routinely break my phones as well, so I'm looking at one of them for my next purchase.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 9, 2014)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Two words - Otter Box



I went to a uniform shop at a nearby military base and located a web and Velcro holder.  I think it's intended for a small walkie talkie or maybe an ammo clip.  It's indestructible on an even greater scale than an Otter Box.


----------

